# Lepa Aquachanger: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit rot illuminierten Kühlblock vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Februar 2015)

*Lepa Aquachanger: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit rot illuminierten Kühlblock vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Lepa Aquachanger: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit rot illuminierten Kühlblock vorgestellt*

					Lepa steigt in den Markt für Kompaktwasserkühlungen ein. Doe CPU-Kühlserie Lepa Aquachanger ist wahlweise mit einem 120er- oder 240er-Radiator verfügbar. Speziell der Preis für den 240er-Radiator dürfte eine Ansage an die Konkurrenz im hart umkämpften Markt sein.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Lepa Aquachanger: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit rot illuminierten Kühlblock vorgestellt*


----------



## Bandicoot (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit rot illuminierten Kühlblock vorgestellt*

Wow. 70€ für ne 240er, das Erfreud und macht skeptisch zugleich. Ich suche ne Gute 240er Kompakt Wakü für den Test PC.
Da würde sie genau richtig kommen. Gibts schon einen glaubwürdigen Test, oder hab ihr schon was in Arbeit ?


----------



## Abductee (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit rot illuminierten Kühlblock vorgestellt*

Schade das weiterhin ein Alu-Radiator zum Einsatz kommt.
Aber LEDs und anderes "bling-bling" ist bei den Herstellern scheinbar wichtiger.

Das Kermaiklager hört sich gut an, jetzt muss sie nur noch leise und vollmodular sein.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit rot illuminierten Kühlblock vorgestellt*

Würde farblich perfekt in meine (ebenfalls rot/schwarze) Kiste passen 

Aber bevor ich blind kaufe, warte ich erstmal kompetente/glaubwürdige Reviews ab, ob das Teil überhaupt was taugt. 70 € ist schon ein ziemlicher Kampfpreis...irgendwo ist da immer ein Haken.


----------



## tochan01 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit rot illuminierten Kühlblock vorgestellt*

nen test muss her. bei meiner h80i stört einfach das pumpengräusch. ich frage mich warum das bisher keiner hin bekommt die richtig leise zu machen. ich hätte ja ne idee aber die erzähle ich nicht hier im forum... nachher macht damit noch einer millionen ^^.


----------



## SpatteL (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit rot illuminierten Kühlblock vorgestellt*

Früher waren Kühler einfach nur "beleuchtet" und heute sind sie "illuminiert"...

MfG


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit rot illuminierten Kühlblock vorgestellt*

Auf dieses Teil, wie auch für andere AIO-Kühlungen passt imho die korrekte Definition von Fortschritt ganz gut: 
"Fortschritt ist die fortschreitende, sich beschleunigende Umwandlung  von Rohstoffen, Energie und menschlicher Arbeitskraft in Müll."


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit rot illuminierten Kühlblock vorgestellt*



> ich frage mich warum das bisher keiner hin bekommt die richtig leise zu machen



Würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie laut die Pumpe bei der Lepa-Kühlung ist...


----------

